# Wireless charger for AT&T Galaxy S3



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I want to purchase a wireless charger for my father's AT&T Galaxy S3. Any recommendations?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

xlinuxtrancex said:


> I want to purchase a wireless charger for my father's AT&T Galaxy S3. Any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This two things should suffice:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Palm-Touchstone-Charging-Dock-NEW-in-Box-/170724405912?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item27bff7b298

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150938457715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you! Have you personally used this combination? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

xlinuxtrancex said:


> Thank you! Have you personally used this combination?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


FYI - That back cover is 'made' by the guy that is selling them. It seems they work fine. Just wanted to inform the OP. I'm more of an 'official' accessories person myself.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone know where to find the official back cover? i saw the pad from verizon was sold out but could not find the battery cover for it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Anyone know where to find the official back cover? i saw the pad from verizon was sold out but could not find the battery cover for it.


That sucks! I can't find it anywhere either.


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

It works, there 1000 youtube videos of people using that cover with a palm touchstone and it works perfectly, but if you want to pay outrageous prices for OEM accessorys go right ahead, and no i dont have this accessory's i have no use for them.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

NVM


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

brkshr said:


> FYI - That back cover is 'made' by the guy that is selling them. It seems they work fine. Just wanted to inform the OP. I'm more of an 'official' accessories person myself.


I'm not opposed to personally using hacked accessories, or even manufacturing them myself. But, since this is a gift for my pops, I'd like to go with the official accessories. Apparently, they aren't released yet as far as I can tell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that replied! I may have to just settle for the hacked one. I've found one made by Zens, has anyone tried it? I can't really find any reviews.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

xlinuxtrancex said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied! I may have to just settle for the hacked one. I've found one made by Zens, has anyone tried it? I can't really find any reviews.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Check out Duracell PowerMat. It works as a case that plugs into the USB port so it should work on all US S3 variants. It cost about $100 bucks for the the case and the charging pad. I have been thinking about getting one but it is only sold in white so far, which wouldn't match my pebble blue S3.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Check out Duracell PowerMat. It works as a case that plugs into the USB port so it should work on all US S3 variants. It cost about $100 bucks for the the case and the charging pad. I have been thinking about getting one but it is only sold in white so far, which wouldn't match my pebble blue S3.


Checking it out now! Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

